# Safe RV Park in or around Laredo, TX



## Southern_Mama (Sep 24, 2009)

Does anyone know of a safe rv park to stay at near or around Laredo, TX?  I am not trying to be too paranoid however we have a young child and these days you can never be too careful!


----------



## brodavid (Sep 24, 2009)

Re: Safe RV Park in or around Laredo, TX

welcome to the forum,
  you can never be 100% sure unless you are with the child  24/7
  most RV parks are secure as much as they can be, look for security gates and guards, not just a open roadway in and out
  most RVers are honest and have family with them too, theres are always a nutcase someplace. Most Rvers are looking out f
  or each other and will not allow anyone to mess with the child. 
  Use common sense and do not allow the child to go anywhere alone.
  May God Bless your travels with peace and safety.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 24, 2009)

Re: Safe RV Park in or around Laredo, TX

I wouldn't be caught there or anywhere near the border with Mexico.

My opinion, but I'm old and wary.  :clown:


----------



## Southern_Mama (Sep 24, 2009)

Re: Safe RV Park in or around Laredo, TX

Thank you both very much.  We are full time RVers however,  we haven't stayed at too many rv parks in TX.  Especially not that close the border.  I too am a bit leery of the border...ok not a bit but rather a lot!!!


----------



## elkhartjim (Sep 24, 2009)

Re: Safe RV Park in or around Laredo, TX

For what its worth...Gov Perry sent the Texas Rangers to the border a few weeks ago so things are getting serious.  We stayed in Big Bend this spring within spitting distance of the Rio Grande and didn't have any problems.  Of course, we couldn't drive more than a few miles w/o seeing a border patrol...now the Texas Rangers are there. Yippee.

You ever hear the story about a terrible uprising in Texas and the governor sent the Rangers.  The train pulled into town and there was huge crowd waiting for the rangers to "de train".  One ranger got off and the town folks went nuts..."where's the rest of the rangers?".  The reply, "there's only one up rising so only one ranger is needed". True story.


----------



## Southern_Mama (Sep 24, 2009)

Re: Safe RV Park in or around Laredo, TX

Thank you...I will let my husband know.  That is a great story!  Thx for sharing it.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 25, 2009)

Re: Safe RV Park in or around Laredo, TX

Jessica, there are so many places in Texas that aren't on the border that you shouldn't have any problem finding somewhere to go.

I'm purty shur there's a little room left just southeast of Granbury. Come on down!

Did you know that Texas is not the biggest state in the United States of America?  However, if they would just melt all that durn ice they got hanging around the edges, we would be!  :clown:


----------



## brodavid (Sep 25, 2009)

Re: Safe RV Park in or around Laredo, TX


----------



## C Nash (Sep 25, 2009)

Re: Safe RV Park in or around Laredo, TX

We stayed in Big Bend just across the river from Old Mexico and never felt threatened.  Even met a Mexican on one of the trails.  He was trying to sell walking sticks. Watched him when he left and he swam back across the river.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 28, 2009)

Re: Safe RV Park in or around Laredo, TX

We drove through downtown Laredo (U.S.) about 5 years ago and we thought for sure we were in Mexico.  We couldn't get out fast enough.  We wouldn't stay in a RV Park down there period, child or no child.  Lots of good places in the Texas Hill country around San Antonio.


----------

